# No P2000SK Love for Concealed Carry?



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a sub-compact for concealed carry. My 9mm 1911s are large, heavy competition guns and I don't much like my FS M&Ps which are gathering dust in the safe.

the P2000SK gets good solo reviews and I really like the idea of the LEM trigger, but in videos or articles with titles like "best sub-compact carry gun" HK doesn't seem to get much love (actually, doesn't usually get mentioned). I can only think it's the cost, but the P2000SK is pretty affordable for the quality. Any thoughts?

I do realize that the P2000SK is double stack and therefore a bit thicker, but folks are carrying much bigger guns. I like the idea of a 10 round magazine.


----------



## NuclearNights (May 21, 2015)

The new HK P30SK is really nice


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't know what you're talking about.

P2000Sk? Never heard of it.


----------



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

NuclearNights said:


> The new HK P30SK is really nice


Alas, the P30SK is not on our ever-shrinking California approved handgun roster.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a P2000sk in 9mm that I like a lot. But, my main daily carry has become a regular P2000 DA/SA in 9mm. I've owned many HKs over the years - 8 different models. The regular P2000 is my fav. I sold the one i had a few years back, but when the prices dropped this year, I bought another one AND the SK model as well.


----------



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

Turns out in a fit of optimism I ordered an HK P2000 V2. I'm confident I'll get a CCW license in my particular California county and I'll need to find the time in our steel challenge practice sessions to put enough rounds through the P2000 to get somewhat proficient. Looking forward to a new shooting experience.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I normally carry a USPc in .40, when I need to go small is the P2000SK also in .40 with the flat mag base, great gun that shoots like a FS.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

All I can say is I've tried the rest and now carry the best. An HK P2000SK .40 and an HK 45C. Someone had posted one time that HK makes guns primarily for the military and law enforcement market and just so happens to sell to civilians as well? I believe it.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Hk p30sk*

I just got my P30 sk yesterday. Off to the range today and I will report back on it but for me the feel and the size plus owning a few HK'S in the past will always get 2 thumbs up from me!


----------

